# FSI Dyno Basic Bolt Ons



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

So I Decided To Dyno My Car

I'm No Pro At Reading Dynos But Let Me Know What You Think

Engine Mods
South Bend Clutch W 14lb Flywheel
RS4 Injectors
HEP Intake Manifold
Forge DV
Forge Spacer
Forge Wastegate
Custom FMIC
A/C Delete
ECS LW Pulley
Neuspeed CAI
Saamco Hoses
Mismotso Radiator
VF Mounts All Around
Sprint Booster
Ported TB
Iridium Plugs
3" DP & 2.25 Exhaust
BSH PCV Block Off
Neuspeed Intercooler Pipe
Neuspeed Discharge Pipe
Forge Hose Kit

Max PSI- 21.96
Max HP-237.35
Max TQ-280.52


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice numbers, now all you need is a tune to take advantage of the improvements. And would've been even more informative to have had a dyno before the car was modded(baseline).


----------



## ChunkyPeanuts (Feb 2, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> Nice numbers, now all you need is a tune to take advantage of the improvements. And would've been even more informative to have had a dyno before the car was modded(baseline).


i agree with you 100% but it is what it is the plan is to go APR tuned


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice numbers for not being tuned....I'm gonna be hitting the dyno soon as well


----------



## RalleyRabbit (Dec 11, 2011)

How did you manage such high boost level and not hit limp mode on a stock tune?


----------

